# Looking for sources



## nitrohead (Aug 28, 2005)

:wave: I need sources..... fast 
TrackMate
LED harness'
 :hat: :thumbsup:


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Go right to the source

http://www.trackmateracing.com/forum/


----------



## nitrohead (Aug 28, 2005)

We have all but LED complete harness setup, we already have lighted Gantry, software, PC. What we are hoping to find is harness that plugs into LPT1. Not sure from web site if Trakemate offers just that?


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Looks like he forgot to list it on the new site. Here it is on the old site; towards the bottom- $40










http://www.infoserve.net/oss/slotcar/catalog.htm


----------

